# Bipalium vagum, Friend or Foe?



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

So,
I’ve been pulling some “worms” out of one of my vivs which is still growing in. I thought they were nemerteans, until I found what I believe is the mother worm last night.
Apparently there are a few species of these guys, known as land planarians, or hammerhead worms. Most are known to feed only on earthworms, but this particular species, Bipalium vagum; is thought to prey exclusively on snails and slugs. I noticed an empty snail shell in the viv the other day, but didn’t put the two together till today. 
Unfortunately, I hastily flushed that sucker last night after quickly snapping a few photos.
















After doing a little research today, it looks like it may actually have been the answer to snail and slug infested vivs. So, if I come across another; I’ll be setting it up in it’s own private viv (mason jar) to test out it’s appetite. 
Here's an interesting link on them. 
Terrestrial Planaria Unknown in the Carolina Piedmont


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

very interesting.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Figure those guys out and how to culture them and you've created your own market! I'd certainly take a culture. You should test them out with a clutch of eggs, too. Make sure they don't turn on frog eggs if there's no other food for them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats RAD!!!!!!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Allow me to say the following:
1) I am not lucky enough for these guys to not be parasite ridden...
2) We need Ed to sign off on these guys
3) You don't find it ironic that to culture these guys you would have to actually CULTURE snails as well?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If you can culture them successfully and they do indeed feed on slugs and snails I'd pay good money for them! Keep us posted on this.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tim13 said:


> Allow me to say the following:
> 3) You don't find it ironic that to culture these guys you would have to actually CULTURE snails as well?


A friend of mine cultures evil pest Aptasia anemones so that she can culture the Bergia nudibranchs that eat them.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

tim13 said:


> Allow me to say the following:
> 1) I am not lucky enough for these guys to not be parasite ridden...
> 2) We need Ed to sign off on these guys
> 3) You don't find it ironic that to culture these guys you would have to actually CULTURE snails as well?


Well,
Looks like I may have posted prematurely. It is possible I may have misidentified it. It may be actually be Bipalium Kewense, in which case it would feed only on earthworms.
I also found this: Protozoans, including flagellates, ciliates, sporozoans, and nematodes have been detected in land planarians.
Still may be worthy of future study.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Even so, if it eats earthworms it is still good for the viv. 
Also, try not to flush wildlife---put it in a baggie and throw it out instead.


----------

